# Chet Allen website



## aricat (Feb 28, 2017)

I have recently created a (non-commercial) website featuring Chet Allen, a boy soprano best known for his role as Amahl in Gian-Carlo Menotti's opera _Amahl and the Night Visitors_ in 1951. I hope you'll stop by for a visit and listen to this wonderful singing.

The site is www.chet-allen.org


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks very good and bookmark your site.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aricat said:


> I have recently created a (non-commercial) website featuring Chet Allen, a boy soprano best known for his role as Amahl in Gian-Carlo Menotti's opera _Amahl and the Night Visitors_ in 1951. I hope you'll stop by for a visit and listen to this wonderful singing.
> 
> The site is www.chet-allen.org


Very nice voice, thanks for sharing.


----------

